# whats your Favorite tool?



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I love my 7 box, it is so light and swing through a place Qik slamming beads also

whats the one you like...


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I love sanding, I can use the 7800 all day and come out happy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Ink pen.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Shelwyn said:


> I love sanding, I can use the 7800 all day and come out happy.



The PC sander kicks a$$. The joist pad work great. 220 after a few sheets leaves a smooth finish without swirls.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The PC sander kicks a$$. The joist pad work great. 220 after a few sheets leaves a smooth finish without swirls.


got both sanders Festool and PC, currently been using just Festool, want to do a Mr. Gazman Kustom Kut on the PC


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I like to many to label just one, But I guess, The Cp tube rates right up there.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I like my Columbia fat boy boxes


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with Cazna, it's hard to choose just one. The tool I reach for the most is my 5" knife (I really thought that would be Moore's response too . 
I just got the Sheetrock Offset knives & I'm really liking those too.
Although I have an assortment of mechanical tools, I was trained on hand tools. When pressed, I will favor my old, familiar friends! :thumbsup:

p.s. However, having voiced my accolades for the familiar, I still will never go back to the old potato masher mud mixer!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KEJ9iUi6s8


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

moore said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KEJ9iUi6s8


Moore, do you also have stick, to pick up the stick if you drop it. :whistling2:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Smooth on the stilts there mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

moore said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KEJ9iUi6s8



Where can I get one Rick??


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Where can I get one Rick??


Attach a magnet to a stick of conduit.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Where can I get one Rick??


I would say I'll sell you one ..But Mudstar wouldn't care for that!! 



Really tho..all you need Is a stick a spike and a magnet . :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> Moore, do you also have stick, to pick up the stick if you drop it. :whistling2:


I kick It up against the wall by the spike with my stilt foot . Then bend over and pick It up. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This works in a pinch .


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Ive ben using my t square never would have thought to use it had I not seen the stilt stick thanks Rick


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

moore said:


> I would say I'll sell you one ..But Mudstar wouldn't care for that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do u get that magnet to stay on that stick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> How do u get that magnet to stay on that stick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was off a bag clip thingy . You know the ones you stick on the fridge. It had a small hole in the center..I just used a drywall screw to fasten It. :yes: {drywall screws can fix anything!}


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Clever bugger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Clever bugger
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No It's called being a cheap bastard !! :yes:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm pretty sure everyone on here knows I'm just as cheap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

